# Setting kernel.printk = 4 during installation



## Melvin Stark (Feb 1, 2016)

I receive ACPI errors during FreeBSD 10.2 installation that obscure the screens, making installation impossible.  Adding "kernel.printk = 4" to /etc/sysctl.conf suppresses the errors on other distributions.

Is there a way to modify /etc/sysctl.conf during installation?  If not, I'm open to other solutions to my ACPI problem


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Feb 1, 2016)

Check out kern.consmute

Juha


----------



## Melvin Stark (Feb 1, 2016)

I tried the following with kern.consmute:

I chose option 3 "escape to loader prompt"

I set kern.consmute=1

Finally, I ran the `boot` command.

Unfortunately, that didn't work.  I still had ACPI messages obscuring my screen.  I also tried to set kern.consmute=0 with the same result.  Both times I executed `echo $kern.consmute` which resulted in 1 and 0 so I assume the set command worked.

Is that the right way to set kern.consmute?  Was I correct to type "boot" at the OK prompt?  Are there other values I should try?


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Feb 1, 2016)

`boot -m` looks like it would also mute the console.

Juha

Yes, it did. Never tried it before. If you manage to get to a shell prompt, `sysctl kern.consmute=1` should be equivalent.


----------



## Melvin Stark (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you, "`boot -m`" worked.


----------

